# Another New Arrival - Broken Wing



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09










Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Poor baby, I sure hope the wing can be fixed as good as new. I'm glad he/she is in your hands.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

